# Icarus Lives Tab (GP4)



## neon_black88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a fairly(?) accurate Gp4 for Icarus lives today, and I want to share it but I wana get bulbs permision first, im confident 80 percent of the timing is right but theres a few spots which I could use some help with from the exellent loving community here. (please tell me someone hasnt done this already)

Anyway, PM me if you wana help out and your good at this stuff, otherwise wait till bulb tells me I can upload and Ill upload it here!

Oh and of course any corrections from the man himself would be greatly appreciated.

Love you bulb.

Update: Bulbs given me the go ahead = hoorah! Now just to figure out how to upload 

/\ See original post. Be nice.

Some disclamers for my tabbing, some of the x notes are actually meant to be palm muted open strings, but the x gets the idea of the sound accross a bit more, I think youl get it. Anyway its a good foundation for someone good to come along and fix it up.  Some of the bends sound off too but it was hard to get them right in guitar pro, because you know the bending style of these songs is hard to put in writing.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 20, 2008)

you sir are potentially far beyond awesome


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

AWESOME 


I wouldn't be much help, but if you did Insomnia next...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> you sir are potentially far beyond awesome


I second this. 

Misha?


----------



## RgAscendant (Jan 20, 2008)

I really hope Bulb says yes!


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 20, 2008)

/\ See original post. Be nice.

Some disclamers for my tabbing, some of the x notes are actually meant to be palm mutes, but the x gets the idea of the sound accross a bit more, I think youl get it. Anyway its a good foundation for someone good to come along and fix it up.


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice work man.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 20, 2008)

Boooyah!!!!
Nice job and thanks You!!!!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome, dang that tuning's low!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

Any chance that could be available in text or something?

I don't have Guitar Pro or anything like that.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 20, 2008)

I love you ....8) thanks for taking the time . Much appriciated


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2008)

hey dont thank me! its all neon black, i havent checked it out yet because i dont have gp4 on this comp, but i will as soon as i get a chance!
thanks neon!


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks a ton! now there's a glimmer of hope of playing along to a periphery song


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 20, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Any chance that could be available in text or something?
> 
> I don't have Guitar Pro or anything like that.



I exported it to PDF in two parts, one for each guitar


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys it was my pleasure! I really needed to know how to play this song hahaha. Theres quite a few iffy parts that are really giving me the irates, but the foundation is there now so we can do some polishing then hopefully release an updated, more accurate version (im looking at you bulb).

And oh god those guitar pro bends :S


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2008)

ok im just browsing thru the pdf and i cant really read the rhythms but as far as the notes they seem to be pretty much spot on so far really good job dude!!!

some minor fixes: during the verse the 6-0-0-0 is actually a 6-4-0-0 with the 4 being on the low Ab string.

and in the riff after that the slides are actually just string bends on the Ab string.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 20, 2008)

oh man

i need to download guitar pro

wow that was awesome, im gonna have to learn that.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 21, 2008)

> ok im just browsing thru the pdf and i cant really read the rhythms but as far as the notes they seem to be pretty much spot on so far really good job dude!!!
> 
> some minor fixes: during the verse the 6-0-0-0 is actually a 6-4-0-0 with the 4 being on the low Ab string.
> 
> and in the riff after that the slides are actually just string bends on the Ab string.



Thanks for checking it out man . Let me know when you get to listen to the guitar pro file.


----------



## Coryd (Jan 21, 2008)

Great job man!!!! Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

"Gravity is just a FEEEEEEEBBBBBBBLEEE PLOOOOOT" FTW.



Thanks for the tab! And thanks to bulb for making the song. 

*tunes low string to Ab


----------



## NovaReaper (Jan 21, 2008)

HAHA oh wow, it's tuned so low that it's in bass clef, which means I can actually read the notes!  Thanks for the tab!


----------



## god9 (Jan 21, 2008)

Insomnia next?


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 21, 2008)

NovaReaper said:


> HAHA oh wow, it's tuned so low that it's in bass clef, which means I can actually read the notes!  Thanks for the tab!



 It's just Ab- 1/2 step down and drop the 7th string.


----------



## inflames1919 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sam, you're a freak. Im glad you're in my band and noone elses. hahahaha, you're too good dude.


----------



## TheReaper (Apr 17, 2011)

*Great  !*


----------



## technomancer (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah it was, three years ago when it was posted


----------

